# Rapture



## guniang

Dear All,
I found a following phrase in a book: '... the way drought-struck farmers pray for rain, and the way Christian-Zionist end-timers pray for the Rapture'. 

I found in my dictionary a following definition of rapture: 'extreme pleasure and happiness or excitement'. However, I didn't find anything like 'a place of eternal happiness where you go after your death'.

Does Rapture in the sentence at the beginning mean "raj"? If so, is word 'rapture' commonly used to mean "raj"? Or do we simply use 'heaven'?


Thank you!


----------



## LilianaB

Resurrection, I think. Zmartwychwstanie.


----------



## guniang

you mean Ressurection is synonymous to 'Rapture'?


----------



## BezierCurve

God only knows.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I think in the understanding of certain Christian groups. Since end-timers are mentioned, this is what this would be, I think. At the end of there there will be resurrection.


----------



## guniang

Thank you Liliana


----------



## jazyk

Porwanie (Kościoła).


----------



## guniang

okej, czyli nie tyle chodzi o raj, ile o powtórne przyjście Chrystusa. Dziękuję!


----------



## BezierCurve

W niektórych wyznaniach spotkałem się też z "pochwyceniem".


----------



## kknd

no wychodzi, że nie do końca (por. paruzja; ang. _parousia_); nie mniej pojęcia te wykazują duży zwiazek.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Wedlug doktryny wielu kosciolow protestanckich "Porwanie" badz "Pochwycenie" Kosciola jest czescia "Paruzji" czyli "Powtornego przyjscia Chrystusa". Znaczy to tyle, ze przed swoja Paruzja, albo wedlug innych w jej czasie Jezus zabierze wierzacych do nieba na jakis czas. W tym samym czasie zmarli wierzacy zmartwychwstana i razem zostana zabrani do nieba, czyli raju...... wiec nie pomyliles sie wcale ;-)


----------

